# LR MOGRIFY EXIFTOOL ERROR



## Luke KC (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey LR gang..
My first trouble with Lightroom came from this great Mogrify plugin.
Got it installed, fine tuned it, Donated for it, then created a bunch of export presets and was really happy.

Then yesterday got notification that there was an LRmogrify update, so I went ahead and installed it. I now have the 4.11. 

So I tried to export some images and now I seem to be getting the ""faile to run Exiftool, aborting export" message.

The error log files says this:

Error: Format error in file - C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2.jpg
  ' image files updated
  1 files weren't updated due to errors


The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Users\Luke\Documents\Luke\LR2MOGRIFY\LR2Mogrify.lrplugin\LRMogrify.extras\exiftool.exe" -o "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\DSC_2254sig-3.jpg" -tagsfromfile "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2-2.jpg" -All:All -XMP:All -icc_profile "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2.jpg"

I tried to search hte forum for a similar updating error, but haven't found any.
I tried disabling and re-enabling the plug in, also tried restarting lightroom.

It seems to only occure if I utilise one of the following
native LR: image sizing
LRmogrify: resize dimensions
LR Mogrify: Compress to file size 

Hopefully someone might be able to shed some light. cause I was loving these export presets and I thought I was really getting somewhere.. 

Appreciate any help.
Luke


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 3, 2009)

As a follow up to my own post, and to try provide as much information as possible..

I also get the error if I try to use the inner border option. And while trouble shooting I found that I cannot add a second border within the outside borders. I had a previosuly created preset that use a double outer border and it shows that way, but does not allow the third border to be added. If I try to export with this multi outer bordered preset, then it give me a error that says:
Some export operations were not performed
./LRMogrifyBorderSection.lua:376 attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)(1)
Then list my raw file name.

Seems I maybe got this error once or twice prior to installing the Mogrify update. But the exiftool error is only since the update.

I need to stop test exporting.. I'm going to loose it..


----------



## Evan (Oct 3, 2009)

[quote author=Luke KC link=topic=8'12.msg54593#msg54593 date=1254547347]
Some export operations were not performed
./LRMogrifyBorderSection.lua:376 attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)(1)
Then list my raw file name.
[/quote]

I am getting this same error since the upgrade.


----------



## mbmark (Oct 3, 2009)

First in Plugin Manager disable the Mogrify plugin
Reboot the computer
Unzip the updated plugin 
Launch Lightroom and enable the plugin

I had to do it 3 times until it worked


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

When LR automatically checked for update and I accepted, I assume it downloaded and unzipped and updated the content in the " LR2Mogrify.lrplugin " folder. At my location, the file folder has bee nlast modified at hte same time ,but I don't have hte zip anymore.. Probably in some temp cache somewhere.

Anyway, I tried disabling the plugin, restarting, but still the same problems..

I guess I need to try uninstall the plugin completely, then reinstall it ? throw in some restarts in there ? Is this really a problem with hte automatic updating process ? Surely lots of people are experiencing this then? I tried another few different combinations to see if I can get it working..

So mbmark, you had to do those 4 step a total of 3 times before it worked ?
I guess I should try find the updated zip file, or re-download it from photography toolbox.

(I think I'll be turning off automatic updates for the future)

Luke


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 4, 2009)

Well...
I spent about 4 hrs trouble shooting this problem..
Managed to reinstall the plug in about 4 time before I got it working without the:
./LRMogrifyBorderSection.lua:376 attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)(1)
error.

But I still can't get rid of the exiftool error. I have got the borders working fine.
Defiantely seems to be narrowed down to the LRMogrify compress to file size option. I just can't set it and not have it fail..
I can use lightrooms image sizing options to control size, but I can't control the file size ??

This is really frustrating..
What is going on.. ?

This plugin is turning into a nightmare.
I can't be the only one having this trouble ?


----------



## carshop (Oct 4, 2009)

I made the mistake of installing the update too.
I uninstalled it.
Then re-installed the previous version.
Back to normal for me.
When it says, install update, I just cancel it.
Hopefully they will fix this issue.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't have the old version anymore. 
I overwrite it..

I need to contact him, to see if I can get/download the older version..

Thanks for commenting. Atleast it's not just me having the trouble. I thought maybe it was an id1't error.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 4, 2009)

more info for the problem.

I tried to install the 4.11 LR Mogrify onto my laptop version of lightroom.
Exactly the same exiftool errors, during exporting. So I think that narrows down it's not my PC.
I wish I had kept the original zip file from teh earlier version.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 5, 2009)

So...

Would anyone out there be so kind as to e-mail the zip file for Version 3.11 ?
I cleaned out my recycle bin and overwrite the original in the process of trouble shooting (stupid me).
It is about 6mb, so if someone could send it to me I would really appreciate it. Let me know if it's a possible and I can give my email.

Or..

If anyone knows where I can get an older version off hte web..
Thanks muchly.. please someone help..


----------



## Slyvain (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Luke

I had also the same problem you're experimenting since I updated the plugin.
I disabled it to be able to export my photos ... and left it that way until today to test it again. Thus, I enabled it and tried to export ... it worked !
I don't explain it :icon_neutral:

However, if you want, I still have an old version but it may be older than the 3.11, I'm not sure at all 

Sylvain


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank-you Sylvain for replying..

I wish disabling and enabling would work for me.. 

I have sent timothy an email requesting an older version or help with the problem. I also said he should post/reply here to maybe help others. Maybe he is dealing with it (hopefully)

I would really appreciate if you could send me whatever version you have.

Thankyou. :icon_mrgreen: appreciate it.


----------



## kheops (Oct 5, 2009)

double check that you don't have a border (or something else ?) with a ZERO pixel value
some of my settings were lost after the update and i had exactly the message about the nil value (division by zero look alike )
+


----------



## eurowolf007 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I'll jump on the 'me too' wagon :'(
I've done some testing and can say that the problem is definitely only happening with the 'Compress to file size' module. I've tried many settings in the other modules and none have crashed with the 'Failed to run exiftool' message 
I've tried a clean reinstall (even of LR2, not just the plugins) but the problem will not go away.
I'll be watching this thread and let you know what comes up


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank-you. silvain..  

I downgraded to V 2.8 thanks to Sylvain amaking it available.
So far it is performing better, and I can now use the compress to file size option successfully, but the dreaded exiftool error reared it's ugly head about 5'-6' exports in. :(

I do notice the file size don't see to match. Eve if I strip the metadata or with/without borders..
For example I set the compress to file size to 36'kb, and the images file size consistently come out around 3'' kb. So I jsut set it to 4'' or higher to get files closer to the 36'kb I was hoping for. Not as exact as I was expecting. BUT.. I can deal with this problem.


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 6, 2009)

[quote author=Luke KC link=topic=8'12.msg54688#msg54688 date=1254763945]
Maybe he is dealing with it (hopefully)[/quote]

Well, I am and I'm not.....

I've spent days trying to imagine what's going on, but I just can't reproduce the error at my end and until I do I'm basically debugging blindfolded.

Not everyone's getting this error, and I can't see a common pattern.

For what it's worth, there are 3 bugs that I'm aware of that I'm trying to reproduce/fix.

1) Switching between presets may not always load the new values
2) The bordersection error at line 376
3) The exiftool error on Compress To File Size

Any useful information that you can supply me would be helpful. I've seen (1) and it's looking like a LR bug - I hope I can find a workround. I haven't seen 2 or 3 personally. 

Tim


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 6, 2009)

For the BorderSection error, are those of you that are seeing it using a preset, or just opening the export dialog and exporting? Are you exporting from the export dialog or the context menu?
If it's a preset, and it fails every time, please sent it to me. If it isn't, and you get this error every time, then please send me the Lightroom preferences file.
For the exiftool error - I'd like to know if it specifically a PC or Mac error - please let me know what systems you're using if you're seeing this error.
Tim


----------



## B.K. (Oct 6, 2009)

[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=8'12.msg54732#msg54732 date=125481'318]
Any useful information that you can supply me would be helpful.[/quote]
Hi Tim,
My LR2/Mogrify doesn't work when the JPG comppresion to the specific filesize is checked in. If I switch it off - it works again. Maybe not useful, maybe it can help...


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 6, 2009)

[quote author=B.K. link=topic=8'12.msg54745#msg54745 date=1254831685]
[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=8'12.msg54732#msg54732 date=125481'318]
Any useful information that you can supply me would be helpful.[/quote]
Hi Tim,
My LR2/Mogrify doesn't work when the JPG comppresion to the specific filesize is checked in. If I switch it off - it works again. Maybe not useful, maybe it can help...
[/quote]

Unfortunately it works perfectly for me on both Mac and PC.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for giving us some update Tim..
I am using a PC and the exiftool error is very consistent with the compress to file size.
But I have also seen the error when running the native LR: image sizing, LRmogrify: resize dimensions
But the error occurs everytime I use the compress file size.
Regarding the border problem, this has been far less intermittent for me, only occuring once or twice. It may be a value not carring across from the preset, since during lots of testing I was just exporting to preset and not checking what values were there.. I was using hte export dialogue, not the context menu.
Do you want me to send a preset that I know fails for me ? I will have to send it later tonight, but can do that if you think it will help.

Appreciate the effort for this great (when working) plugin..


----------



## mbmark (Oct 6, 2009)

After disabling/enabling 3 times, deleting and reinstalling 4.11 version it works now as good as the old version. Now the only times when I get sometimes the problem back is when I use the old export presets taht I made while using the 3.xx version. But honestly now I just opened them noted the details and wrote them again and ... they work with no issues


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 6, 2009)

That's interesting..
Maybe I need to consider deleting and re-building some of my presets then ..
I did try the disable/enable thing, but It didn't work for me. BUT.. I think I was testing using my presets..
Maybe I'll think about that. I have it working pretty reliable with V 2.8 right now, scared to mess with it again..


----------



## eurowolf007 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've tried without using my own presets, still get the exiftools error whenever I try the 'compress to size' module. Running XP and also gave it a shot on Vista: same error.


----------



## Evan (Oct 6, 2009)

[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=8'12.msg54732#msg54732 date=125481'318]

2) The bordersection error at line 376

Any useful information that you can supply me would be helpful. I've seen (1) and it's looking like a LR bug - I hope I can find a workround. I haven't seen 2 or 3 personally. 

Tim
[/quote]

Tim, I have error #2 and I can tell you generally what is causing it.

When the upgrade to 4.11 happens, it is not supporting a lot of the preset values.

So after the upgrade, I have a bunch of ' size borders.

When I roll back to an older version all the presets come back.


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Version 4.12 should fix the Compress To File size feature (I hope). Please let me know.

Still working on the other problems...

Tim


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey LR gang..
My first trouble with Lightroom came from this great Mogrify plugin.
Got it installed, fine tuned it, Donated for it, then created a bunch of export presets and was really happy.

Then yesterday got notification that there was an LRmogrify update, so I went ahead and installed it. I now have the 4.11. 

So I tried to export some images and now I seem to be getting the ""faile to run Exiftool, aborting export" message.

The error log files says this:

Error: Format error in file - C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2.jpg
  ' image files updated
  1 files weren't updated due to errors


The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Users\Luke\Documents\Luke\LR2MOGRIFY\LR2Mogrify.lrplugin\LRMogrify.extras\exiftool.exe" -o "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\DSC_2254sig-3.jpg" -tagsfromfile "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2-2.jpg" -All:All -XMP:All -icc_profile "C:\Users\Luke\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-3-2.jpg"

I tried to search hte forum for a similar updating error, but haven't found any.
I tried disabling and re-enabling the plug in, also tried restarting lightroom.

It seems to only occure if I utilise one of the following
native LR: image sizing
LRmogrify: resize dimensions
LR Mogrify: Compress to file size 

Hopefully someone might be able to shed some light. cause I was loving these export presets and I thought I was really getting somewhere.. 

Appreciate any help.
Luke


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 8, 2009)

Great news tim..
I'll install her later tonight and give it a shot. Will report back here my findings.


----------



## eurowolf007 (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=8'12.msg54859#msg54859 date=1254951958]
Hi all,

Version 4.12 should fix the Compress To File size feature (I hope). Please let me know.

Still working on the other problems...

Tim
[/quote]
I can confirm that V4.12 works perfectly. :icon_lol: So far I've found absolutely no problems. The exiftools bug is gone  Personally I never had the borders error.
THANK YOU SO MUCH TIM! :fi_lone_ranger:


----------



## B.K. (Oct 8, 2009)

Me too, no more issues when exporting with "compress to size" switched on.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 8, 2009)

Got V4.12 installed last night.. I can happily say I did not get any exiftool errors. I did experience some weirde super low resolution exports ? The first few attempts at exporting to full size jpg resulted in tiny 152kb files with terrible resolution (obviously) After a few restarts of lightroom, It didn't seem to happen. Thank-you Tim for finding and fixing hte exiftool problems..

I did however, also get the border error..  It was using a preset, and when I tried the preset again, but reselected a color for the border, it then ran no problem. I did not have any nul entries, unless the color selection was causing it ? I do notice there is no colors shown in the color palette, like in Lightroom. Unless you pick a point on the palette, then you see the color in the preview.. Is this the norm ?

thanks again for fixing the exiftool.


----------



## Slyvain (Oct 8, 2009)

No more problem of Exiftool error !
Everything works perfectly fine here 

Luke, it seems you have no luck with LR those days :-\


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 8, 2009)

Ha Ha..

I should be a product tester, cause I can make anything NOT work.. 

So can someone tell me if they see a colored palette in the border section of Mogrify ? I don't see the rainbow color palette ? Should I ?(like the one inside lightroom's adjustment brush, if you select to add a color)


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 9, 2009)

It should be a single color box that you click on to choose another color. Also, do you use a ColorMunki?...

Extracted from Tim Armes' site:

_Denis Pagé_ says: August 7, 2''9 at 1:56 pm Lightroom 2.4 bug or LR2/Mogrify v3.11 bug? Don’t know but…
I tested with Lightroom 2.4 32/64 English, German and French on Mac OS 1'.5.7 (6 combinations).
If Lightroom is in 64 bits mode, all is well. But when Lightroom is set to 32 bits, clicking the color picker in either inner or outer borders settings, Lightroom just quit!

_Denis Pagé_ says: August 25, 2''9 at 3:25 pm Regarding crash with color picker under 32 bits Lightroom, I just found your explanation about the ColorMunki incompatibilities in your FAQ about LR2/Mogrify… Thanks.

Answer in Tim's F.A.Q. section:

Q: *Whenever I select a border colour, Lightroom crashes. Can you fix this?*
A: No. This actually has nothing to do with LR2/Mogrify, it's an incomptibility problem between Lightroom (which tries to open the system colour picker) and the ColorMonki calibration software (which has secretly replaced the colour picker with its own one). You'll need to remove ColorMonki.


----------



## Luke KC (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Denis.. I guess I should have been clearer.. Once I pick the single box, it takes me to the full color palette, altohugh it does not display any colors, unless you pick a point (guessing a color because hte enite palette is black) then the small box shows theolor you have picked. It never crashes, but I will try find out about this Colormonkey, altohugh not sur ewhere it could come from ? Neverh heard of it, thanks for tt cut and pastes..


----------



## vchavez (Oct 14, 2009)

Im still having with 4.13 version the error 

./LRMogrifyBorderSection.lua:379: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value) (1)
  D:WireImageTRON FOTOSCumpleaños Shaila y Sleman Oct 2''9IMG_'819.JPG

Lightroom 2.5
Windows 7


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 14, 2009)

For that border error, the only solution is to recreate the border in question.
Tim


----------



## Wilsing (Oct 14, 2009)

Just to add my 2 cents worth...

Using the latest LR2/Mogrify I also get the Error No1 re nil value but only if I choose the preset. If in LR I go File -&gt;Export and choose the values I need - by clicking on the preset - it works.

I have tried reinstalling the plugin and even the ExifTool. Restarting the system, etc, etc. In my case the problem occurs with any preset that uses Mogrify. Other LR only presets work.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 14, 2009)

Wilsing, once you enter the values corresponding to the failing preset you wanted to use, do you right-click the preset to update it with current changes? If you do, does it still fail the next time you choose it?


----------



## Wilsing (Oct 14, 2009)

Denis

The error only appears when using the export preset and Tim has signaled that it is a reprorucable bug which he willtry to fix. It works OK when choosing export and clicking the 'preset' within.

BTW - am grateful about pointing out the update option of which I was unaware off.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah! Yes! Just saw Tim's response in another related thread... And as you discovered, it is the way you update presets rather than deleting and recreating.


----------

